# help wiring + questions?



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

So i got my ford MAF and was wondering what color wires corresponds to the Nissans harness? 

1) On the compressor side of the turbo theres a vaccum line where do i hook it up?

2) the vaccum line off the BOV goes to the little line on my short ram(which wont be there just reference) and put a tee, right?

3) the vaccum line off the wastegate goes where, just somewhre on the cold side pipe maybe?

4) also if i put the MAF on the turbo inlet with the air filter and put the blow off valve cold side by throttle body is that still a blow thru so dont need to recirculate? because i know that a blow thru has the blow off valve on the hotside and the MAF right by the throttle body, is that the same thing or does the MAF have to be after the BOV?

Thanks to any one who replies


----------

